
Show HN: BSWX – PWA to compose and record guitar riffs - bswx
https://bswx.co/
======
bswx
I needed an app to compose and record power chord riffs. I normally use
various DAWs, physical instruments and plugins to do that, but they're not
portable, they're not easy to use and they're terrible when it comes to sketch
music.

So I made BSWX. The main features:

* It's ready to compose, record or play back in less than 1 second, on any device.

* It's a Progressive Web Application, which means it can be accessed via the browser or installed as an app on mobile and desktop.

* It records on the cloud but works well when Internet is down: it synchronizes automatically when you go back online.

* It can export MIDI files from your recordings for use on any Digital Audio Workstation.

[https://imgur.com/a/GpXU7](https://imgur.com/a/GpXU7)

